

Recent post about a Tee-shirt startup - jeff_5nines

The article was about customer service etc and how they started the company because they saw a market for no-money down teeshirt campaigns.  My search foo is failing me now, can someone link it to me.
======
flexxaeon
Teespring <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5172255>

~~~
jeff_5nines
Thank you

